# Can anyone relate?



## punkopoulos (Jul 20, 2004)

I just bought a 1998 Altima about 3 weeks ago. There's always been a low squeeling noise, almost as if something is rubbing against something somewhere. Then yesterday I started with a new problem. I was stopped at a light going up a very steep hill and when the light turned green, I stepped on the gas pedal but the car hesitated to move at first. After driving about another 20 miles or so, the car did it again. It happened one other time so I brought it to the dealer. He told me he'd check it out and I would have it back today. Of course it's not ready and they don't know what it is, the computer doesn't show anything is wrong. Anyone have similar problems?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know about the rubbing but it sounds as though it might be time for a tune up. Check the condition of the cap and rotor as well as the air filter. I would replace the plugs and fuel and air filters and the cap and rotor since it is a new car to you. I do that with any used car that I buy as well as change all the fluids just for my piece of mind...

The rubbing issue did you look under the car and under the hood for any thing obvious?

Troy


----------

